# Happy Birthday Nyxy



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wishing you the bests Birthday Wishes *Nyxy!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Nyxie! I hope it is a great one!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a very Happy Birthday Nyxy


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy birthday Nyxy!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday Nyxy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Nyxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Nyxy with y's


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!
...from another Nixie


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Nyxy!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you all. It turned out to be a great one. Went camping with my parents and my boyfriend for a few nights. Found some excellent and early 1900s established cemeterys with many beautifully aged, cracked, mossy, and sometimes sad stones.
OH and happy birthdays to everyone else.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy belated birth day


----------

